# Love, War, and Chess.



## Artemis (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok ok its another chess series? but can you blame me?

All quotations are of the King piece, its kind of like a story.







"Tonight, we fight, So that we may live for tomorow"






"I love you" 






"There are too many!"






"I do"






"We fight to the last man"






"She has come, with reinforcements!"


----------



## andycarnall (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice series, I really like "We fight to the last man"

Did you use coloured lighting, or mess with the white balance?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 17, 2004)

Messed with the light balance a tad...


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey, Artemis, I'm beginning to like your chess series better and better. What a nice theme and motif you've thought up in order to practise!

HOW do you "mess with the white balance" on a digital camera? I really don't know.

All I know is that I quite like the different outcome of your photos!


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 18, 2004)

the we fight to the last man is awesome execpt for that sticker.. that throws it all off.. keep up the shooting, they are spectacular! Im jealous, i wish i could shoot like you!


----------



## Replic (Dec 18, 2004)

A couplle things to say about this series, but first admit that I used to be a chess nut and that board is downright beautiful to begin with. I have a large wooden chess set my father made himself (board AND pieces in all!) that you've inspired me to attempt.

"I do." Because it's the white queen with the clear king, it has a lot of meaning  behind the picture. You could apply a lot of different meanings to it. If you were a bit closer to the line of pawns and if the line seemed endless, the shot would have been perfect. Also the lighting is just plain creative and downright cool.

"We fight to the last man"
This is an amazing shot except for that sticker. Could you add more white pieces? Perhaps "fallen" pieces that have been killed?

All in all an awesome series. I think I'll go try one of my own soon


----------



## Artemis (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys...Ive had a bad day at work and you have all just put a smile on my face...I really didnt think the shots were that good, just like taking pics of chess pieces.

Next I may attempt a follow up of this...maybe even a lord of the ringsy like story line of one porn...just something to make into a story.

I was just curious of someone would like to help by photoshoping the "We fight to the last man" pic so that the sticker isnt there? thanks!


----------



## tekzero (Dec 18, 2004)

nice shots, i like the "i do"


----------



## Aoide (Dec 18, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Next I may attempt a follow up of this...maybe even a lord of the ringsy like story line of one porn...just something to make into a story.



 :?: What's this?  I'm confused?  :shock: 

Explain please in as many details as possible.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 18, 2004)

wow Arti!!! I haven't seen your works for a while and what?! I see you became a great photographer! The shots are great! I like them all


----------



## Replic (Dec 18, 2004)

> I was just curious of someone would like to help by photoshoping the "We fight to the last man" pic so that the sticker isnt there? thanks! Very Happy




Possible, and not overly difficult- use the clone (stamp) tool. However it's always best to just retake it without the sticker, as it guarentees a believeable outcome.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 18, 2004)

Aoide said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im hoping your kidding, but I will explain nun the less.

The ikle pieces are Porns...
hehe.



As for what Replic said, I know what to do , im just no good at paint shop to be able to do it


----------



## santino (Dec 18, 2004)

number 4 makes it for me, good series


----------



## Mo (Dec 18, 2004)

Great photos!  I love the theme, but in some, the background is annoying (i.e. the first one).  My favorite would be #2.  

In the second-to-last picture, I think you should make the rest of the background black and delete the green sign on the chess board.


----------



## Aoide (Dec 18, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Aoide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was being a little silly but I'm really asking now.  Do you really call them porns?  Does everyone call them porns?  Because I always heard them referred to as pawns.  Aren't they pawns?  But I don't play chess, so....


----------



## Replic (Dec 18, 2004)

They're called pawns internationally last I checked.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice work Artie. You've inspired me to have a go at chess pix.


----------



## eggy900 (Dec 19, 2004)

those are some cool pics, but my fave is still this one

http://www.dpchallenge.com/image.php?IMAGE_ID=125018


----------



## Aoide (Dec 19, 2004)

Replic said:
			
		

> They're called pawns internationally last I checked.



Thank you Replic.  I thought so, but then you know that sudden fear that grips you after the words have already come out of your mouth?  I hate that.  I don't like looking stupid.    :roll: 

Artemis, like several other people have said, these shots are pretty inspiring.  I of course, as you can guess, do not have a chess set lying around the house, but maybe one day.  The series is great and I look forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 19, 2004)

LMAO yes sorry pawns lol.

I am an idiot sometimes! LOL


----------



## Replic (Dec 19, 2004)

As I type this I'm prepping a wooden chessboard shoot, in honor of this series. I'll let you guys know how it comes out. I have a couple of shots I haven't seen done on the board yet in mind.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow...Im an actually really really surprised...I have inspired you guys? Wow...thanks...youve put a smile on my face, and now a will. Today, I shall sit and plan a new shoot, get it picture perfect!

Thanks...Thanks again to you all....wow....I inspired some people....Thanks!


----------



## cactus waltz (Dec 20, 2004)

Replic said:
			
		

> They're called pawns internationally last I checked.



Not quite. It seems they are referred to as pawns, farmers and foot soldiers.

By the way, nice pictures. I've done similar ones myself, being a huge chess fan. Though, I can't play with glass boards, I get the pieces mixed up!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 20, 2004)

Artemis, are you a big fan of chess?  May sound like a dumb question but I guess enjoying taking photos of chess boards doesn't necessarily mean you like the game. If you do, what's your rating?


----------



## Replic (Dec 20, 2004)

Well, a photo shoot with controlled lighting and a sheet background ( an hours worth) produced nothing but ugly pictures and an angry me. I guess we'll have to wait until another time before I produce good chess shots.


And if there are any big fans of chess here, e-mail me- we'll start an e-mail correspondence game.


----------



## cactus waltz (Dec 20, 2004)

E-mail correspodence gaming? How does that work?

There are plenty of nice online chess clients, maybe that's an option.


----------



## Replic (Dec 20, 2004)

Nah. E-mail is the way to go. In e-mail chess, a move is made once a day per person- you get major planning per move. The only rule is that you're not allowed to have a computer analyze the board. The point of it is for you to have a problem to ponder and plan out. I played a couple of games and school a couple people, lost a few myself, but you generally see less basic mistakes or idiotic moves.


E-mail me if you want to start a game. It's all done via notation (e4, Kc8, etc etc.)


----------



## Artemis (Dec 20, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Artemis, are you a big fan of chess?  May sound like a dumb question but I guess enjoying taking photos of chess boards doesn't necessarily mean you like the game. If you do, what's your rating?



I love chess, but im not a player...infact Ive hardly ever won many games, Im a fast thinker, not a slow planner.

Although, if yah wanna game, id still love to play yah!


----------



## Replic (Dec 20, 2004)

And so it begins:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=141239#141239


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I love chess, but im not a player...infact Ive hardly ever won many games, Im a fast thinker, not a slow planner.



I'm the same way! I don't have the patience to play long chess games... But that's exactly what's so cool about chess is there are games from 5min all the way up to no time limit.  I play FAST chess games.  I used to play 3min games a LOT on yahoo (anything faster than that and network speed starts to become more of a factor than skill).  I got where I could beat most 1500 level players and many 1600's. I was rated in the low 1600's at one time, and the highest guy I ever beat was a 1900 level. He was really smug, and got totally silent when I raped his queen.  I think he'd beat me most of the time, but it was satisfying to shut him up.  I'm not this way, but I noticed a LOT of guys who are like 1600 or above are HIGHLY, highly arrogant. I tried to play a lot of guys who would say stuff like "you're not worthy" and stuff.   :roll:  

Then I started playing every day and got pretty darned good and started smoking them.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2004)

I had a go on the chess pic and this is the best I came up with.
Before:





After:





It's worthless, I know. But I had fun trying.


----------



## Replic (Dec 22, 2004)

Bokeh-  a rating on yahoo is very inaccurate, and are usually much higher than the real thing.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 23, 2004)

Replic said:
			
		

> Bokeh-  a rating on yahoo is very inaccurate, and are usually much higher than the real thing.



Ouch thats gotta zing!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Dec 23, 2004)

I still like the shots with the black background. And you have definately inspired me mate. I will have a go over the xmas break.


----------



## hlasso (Dec 23, 2004)

I like it more than the original. But you should get rid of the light part in the background. It's on the right hand edge. It's kind of distracting.


----------



## Replic (Dec 23, 2004)

I meant no offense to Bokeh, but simply informing him. I played on a chess team, lead by a first board of 17 years and age and literally the highest ranked player in New Jersey. He was a 2100. I played up to a 1400 back when I was on the team (a year or two ago) and was beat only by him and  another on my team, a 1500. I'm probably down to a 1200 or below now after not playing for so long- my opening reportiore is, well, forgotten.

The 2100 guy told me that on yahoo every player seems to have a ranking that can easily be inflated. Thus- it's not accurate.

After watching him reconstruct the board of a game I was playing 34 moves after the fact to show me a mistake, I knew he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 23, 2004)

I must say Arty, I'm becoming quite a fan of your chess series


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2004)

hlasso said:
			
		

> I like it more than the original. But you should get rid of the light part in the background. It's on the right hand edge. It's kind of distracting.


Like so?


----------



## Replic (Dec 23, 2004)

Have you thought about taking more photos to expand this series? You obviously have a knack for this type of still life.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 23, 2004)

I have thought...and have done...there is a previous series, and a new series, but they both dont hold anything to this one 

And Scott, thanks! Its a real honour for you to be a fan!


----------



## Damian (Dec 24, 2004)

"I do" is definately the best one. I'm a newbie so I acutally have the right to ask the dumbest questions without getting whacked ( :albino: ), so  can i ask you -- in which direction did you cast the light on, or was it just normal room light?? 

Thanks so much!!   




luv
dami


----------



## Artemis (Dec 24, 2004)

I used a built in flash for most my pictures, but I believe the "I do" one used a light from the left side of the room, but Im not terribly sure.

Hope this helps mate, and if yah got any other question feel free to ask.

And thanks for the comment!

P.s. That wasnt a dumb question


----------



## Damian (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks man, me gonna try that out this very instant...  :albino:


----------



## NakedAnt (Dec 27, 2004)

I call them prawns.


----------



## NakedAnt (Dec 27, 2004)

Aoide wrote: Does everyone call them porns? 
I call them prawns. [/quote]


----------

